

Show HN: Coachella playlist / streamer - ctide
https://coachella-streamer.herokuapp.com/

======
ctide
I noticed a few hours ago that I wanted to listen to a bunch of acts at
Coachella that were on different channels. I didn't really want to have to
remember to switch, though, so I hacked this together so that I could select
all the acts I want to listen to and it would just switch between them for me
when they came on.

[https://coachella-
streamer.herokuapp.com/?ids=8,12,16,17,19,...](https://coachella-
streamer.herokuapp.com/?ids=8,12,16,17,19,18,21,24,28,42,43,52,55,57,63,72,70,75,76,80,82)
is my planned listening for the weekend. Hope someone else finds this useful!

~~~
robbiet480
Here's mine [https://coachella-
streamer.herokuapp.com/?ids=12,21,24,23,26...](https://coachella-
streamer.herokuapp.com/?ids=12,21,24,23,26,28,33,43,47,48,52,53,54,55,57,58,66,64,68,72,75,73,76,78,80,84)

